# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی از طریق پایتون و جنگو ؟

## malihehshajari

سلام

میشه راهنمایی کنید بهم که چطور میتونم به درگاههای پرداخت اینترنتی بانک ها متصل بشم 

با تشکر

----------


## n.nowroozi

هر بانکی وب سرویس خودش رو داره شیوه کلی اینه که از بانک مستندات وب سرویس رو میگیری و بعد وب سرویس رو کال میکنی و یه لینک به ازای هر تراکنش میدی که بانک اگه تراکنش موفقیت آمیز بود کاربر رو بر میگردونه به اون لینک و شما میفهمی تراکنش موفقیت آمیز بوده..

----------


## webdesigner_pro

با هر زبان برنامه نویسی ای می تونی به سرویس بانک مورد نظر متصل بشی فقط کافیه api اون بانک یا ... رو به درستی استفاده کنی.


طراحی سایت ارزان
زبانکده آموزش زبان انگلیسی

----------

